# Fork and nickel from last dig



## Digswithstick (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are a local silver fork and a nickle a long way from home from last dig .The ground is thawed got to throw some dirt !


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 27, 2009)

Cleaned with electricity


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 27, 2009)

fork monogram


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 27, 2009)

nickle back


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 27, 2009)

the glass commons and  another doll head, needed to make some file space


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting colonial coin. British East Africa[/b] is now the independent nations of Uganda, Kenya, Tanzania and Somaliland.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Gunther thanks for info !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Question for any one ,  does the monogram on the salad fork read I R S ?


----------



## athometoo (Feb 27, 2009)

BETTER GIVE IT BACK BEFORE YOU GET AUDITED , THERE WATCHIN US IN THIS FORUM  , TO MAKE SURE WE PAY TAXES ON THE BOTTLES .  LOL       SAM.  REALLY COOL FIND THOUGH, BEEN  OUT TWICE WITH MY LITTLE ONES AND ONLY FOUND ONE ANGRY POSSUM AND ALOT OF RUSTED TIN . BUT WALKING ALONG THE FENCELINE MY DAUGHTER FOUND AN COKE DR PEPPER AND SUNKIST NDNR BUT EMBOSSED , WE WASHED THEM AND KEPT THEM FOR HER . ITS ALL ABOUT SPENDING TIME AND MAKING MEMORIES , THE TREASURES YA FIND ARE JUST ICING ON THE CAKE . SPENT 4 HRS WALKING LOCAL CREEKS TRYING TO FIND CLOSER SAFER PLACE TO TAKE LITTLE ONES BOTTLE HUNTING AND DIDNT SEE ONE GLASS CONTAINER OF ANY SORT  . VERY FRUSTRATING  .


----------



## capsoda (Feb 27, 2009)

It probably came over during WW2. Pretty cool find.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 28, 2009)

Athometoo , the most valuable time is time spent  with your kids ,keep looking you will find em! Thanks Capsoda. Anyone know how to read that monogram i do not is it  I R S ???????


----------

